# [Review] Cooler Master Seidon 120V V2 - Silencio, per favore!



## thoast3 (11. September 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



AIOs haben keinen allzu guten Ruf. Zu schlechte Kühlleistung, laute(r) Lüfter, zu teuer. 
Das könnte bei der Cooler Master Seidon 120V V2 nicht zutreffen; schließlich hat der Hersteller die Kompaktwasserkühlung mit dem hauseigenen Silencio FP 120 PWM einen Lüfter, der durchaus überzeugen kann, bestückt. Der Preis liegt bei moderaten 40€.

                                                                                           Jetzt stellt sich die Frage: Kann Cooler Master das Ruder rumreißen?

*Vielen Dank an Cooler Master für die Bereitstellung des Samples!*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Inhalt
1. Verpackung
2. Zubehör
3. Der Kühler im Detail
4. Installation
5. Temperaturen und Lautstärke
6. Fazit

1. Verpackung




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Verpackung ist kleiner, als man vielleicht erwartet hätte, da alles im Inneren eng zusammengepackt ist.
Die Verpackung ist in schwarz und weiß gehalten, das Cooler-Master-typische lila fehlt.
Im inneren erwartet uns die Wasserkühlung, die in eine Art Eierkarton gesteckt wurde. Radiator und CPU-Kühler kommen in je einer Plastiktüte mit Trockensäckchen.
Insgesamt ist die Verpackung gelungen; alles wird gut vor Transportschäden geschützt und ist ausreichend geordnet.

2. Zubehör




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das gesamte Zubehör befindet sich in einem anderen Plastiktütchen.
Der mitgelieferte Cooler Master Silencio ist seperat in Plastik eingeschweißt.
Neben einer Spritze Wärmeleitpaste ist alles enthalten, um den Kühler auf allen unterstützten Sockeln (775, 1150, 1151, 1155, 1156, 1366, 2011, 2011-3, AM2 (+), AM3 (+), FM1, FM2 (+)) zu installieren. 
Die beigelegte Anleitung ist wortkarg, aber gut.

3. Der Kühler im Detail




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Seidon besitzt ca 32 cm lange Schläuche aus Kunststoff. Diese besitzen einen integrierten Knickschutz. Insgesamt sind die verwendeten Schläuche sehr gut.
Die CPU-Einheit besteht aus einem kompakten Plastikkästchen mit semitransparentem Deckel, in den eine blaue LED integriert wurde, die leuchtet, wenn die Pumpe aktiv ist.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Typisch für eine AIO ist eine, leider nicht auf Hochglanz polierte, Kontaktfläche aus Kupfer.
Die Pumpe wird mit einem ungesleevden Kabel mit 3-Pin-Anschluss betrieben.
Der Radiator misst 15,5 x 12 x 2,8 cm (Höhe x Breite x Dicke) und besteht komplett aus Aluminium. Es lässt sich dank acht mitgelieferten Lüfterschrauben eine Push-Pull-Konfiguration realisieren. Ob diese allerdings die Temperaturen stark senkt, wage ich angesichts des dünnen Radiators zu bezweifeln.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Silencio kommt im dezentem schwarz daher. Das 4-Pin-Kabel besitzt einen blickdichten Stoffsleeve.
Außergewöhnlich sieht anders aus; nämlich die nur fünf Lüfterblätter, die sichelförmig gebogen sind. Auf der Rückseite befinden sich vier gerade Lüfterstege. Er besitzt ein LDB-Lager und soll 160.000 Stunden halten. Dieser Lüfter wird bald auch einzeln erhältlich sein.
Die Verarbeitung ist insgesamt auf einem sehr hohem Niveau.

4. Installation

Beginnen wir mit dem Positiven:
Die Anleitung kommt zwar ohne schriftliche Erklärungen aus, allerdings sind die großen Bilder selbsterklärend. So sollte eine Anleitung aussehen.
Leider lässt sich dies nicht von der Montage behaupten. Aber der Reihe nach:
- Der Cooler Master Silencio wird mit vier langen Schrauben am Radiator befestigt und ebendieser mit vier kurzem Schrauben im Gehäuse an einem 120-mm-Lüfterplatz montiert.
- Auf die CPU wird Wärmeleitpaste aufgetragen.
- Vier lange Schrauben werden durch die gekennzeichneten Löcher der Universal-Backplate gesteckt und genauso viele Plastikplättchen, die über die Schraubenköpfe geschoben werden, verhindern ein Rausrutschen der Schrauben.
- Nun wird die Backplate hinter das Mainboard gehalten, sodass die Schrauben durch die Öffnungen auf die andere Seite ragen. Achtung! Da auf der Backplate kein Klebeband ist, hält die Backplate nicht von alleine!
- Nun wird der passende Befestigungsrahmen auf die Pumpeneinheit gelegt. Leider hält auch dieser nicht von alleine.
- Die Löcher des Befestigungsrahmens werden so auf dem Mainboard ausgerichtet, dass die Schrauben der Backplate durchgehen. Nun wird die ganze Einheit mit vier Daumenschrauben befestigt. Fertig ist die Installation!
Seltsamerweise spricht Cooler Master auf der Verpackung von einer werkzeuglosen Montage, in der Anleitung kann man allerdings sehen, dass die vier Daumenschrauben mit einem Schraubendreher angezogen werden. Dieser ist in der Realität nicht nötig.
Die Backplateschrauben haben sehr kurze Gewinde. Dies verhindert ein zu starkes Anziehen der Daumenschrauben. Leider ist das Gewinde zu kurz; der Kühler besitzt zu wenig Anpressdruck. Tipp: Je eine dünne Plastik-Unterlegscheibe unter jede Daumenschraube verbessert die Temperaturen deutlich.
Insgesamt ist die Montage verbesserungswürdig, da es zu viele lose Teile gleichzeitig gibt.

5. Temperaturen und Lautstärke



Spoiler



Als Wärmeleitpaste wurde Arctic MX-2 verwendet. Die CPU (AMD FX-6300 @ 1,425 V) wurde mit Prime95 Small-FFTs ausgelastet.
Das Testsystem findet in einem BitFenix Ronin mit 2 Noctua NF-S12A PWM @ 40% Platz.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Im ersten Durchgang muss sich die Seidon klar den beiden Konkurrenten geschlagen geben. Allerdings ist dies wegen des dünnen Aluminiumradiators nicht allzu verwunderlich. Regelt man die Pumpe auf ein gut erträgliches Lautstärkeniveau herunter, sinkt die Kühlleistung deutlich, ist aber noch ausreichend.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auch im zweiten Durchgang siegen Xilence und RaiJintek. Auffallend ist, dass der T.B. Vegas bei den beiden Luftkühlern für bessere Temperaturen als mit Serienlüfter sorgt, bei der Seidon allerdings der Silencio anscheinend einen höheren statischen Druck aufbauen kann.

Die Lautstärke muss bei einer AIO in zwei Bereiche aufgeteilt werden.
Fangen wir mit der Pumpe an: Diese nervt leider mit einem hochfrequenten, recht lauten Surren, solange sie auf 12 Volt läuft (ca 2300 rpm). Für nicht allzu geräuschempfindliche Naturen noch ertragbar, für mich in meinem Silent-System aber eindeutig zu laut. Ab und zu hört man ein leises Plätschern / Gluckern aus der Seidon, was von einem schlecht entlüfteten Kreislauf zeugt. Regelt man die Pumpe allerdings unter 1900 rpm, ist sie  lautstärketechnisch deutlich angenehmer. 
Der Lüfter ist ein guter Vertreter seiner Zunft: Er fällt zwar durch leichtes Lagerschleifen auf, ist aber im unteren und mittleren Drehzahlbereich leise bis nicht sonderlich laut.
Eine seiner größten Stärken ist der Regelbereich: Dieser erstreckt sich von ca 130 bis 2240 rpm, hervorragend!

6. Fazit

Es fällt schwer, über die Cooler Master Seidon 120V Version 2 zu urteilen. 
Einerseits stellen die schlechte Kühlleistung, besonders bei gedrosselter Pumpe, welche zudem recht laut ist und die unnötig schwere Montage klare Mängel dar.
Aber sie besitzt durchaus ihre guten Seiten: Der Lüfter ist von überraschend guter Qualität, die Pumpe ist heruntergeregelt ertragbar, die Verarbeitung gut, die Idee der werkzeugfreien Montage ist interessant und die Seidon besitzt eine große Kompatibilität.

Die Vor- und Nachteile auf einen Blick:
+ werkzeugfreie Montage prinzipiell gut
+ gute Verarbeitung
+ druckstarker, meist leiser Lüfter mit extremst weitem Regelbereich und schön gesleevedem Kabel
+ ausgezeichnete Kompatibilität zu hohen RAM-Modulen und schmalen Gehäusen
+ gute Anleitung
+ gute Schläuche
- Pumpe ist ungeregelt sehr laut, bei abgesenkter Drehzahl stark sinkende Kühlleistung
- mäßige Kühlleistung
- Montage sehr schwer
- zu geringer Anpressdruck auf der CPU (aber behebbar)

Trotz der schwächen: Für sehr kompakte Gehäuse ist die Seidon sehr gut geeignet!
Sie hat sich den Bronze-Award redlich verdient.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Links:*
Cooler Master hier im Forum: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/82830-cooler-master.html
Website: Cooler Master - Make It Yours.
Geizhals-Link zur Seidon: Cooler Master Seidon 120V Version 2 (RL-S12V-24PK-R2) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Chinaquads (27. Oktober 2015)

Netter Test, ich hab das Teil selber hier liegen, die Kühlleistung ist unterirdisch. Die Pumpe ist schön leise ( auf 5,5 Volt ), jedoch sogar bei einer Doppelbelüftung ist das Teil schlechter als ein Billiger 30 € Tower-Kühler.

Da zudem der Kühler keinen Anpressdruck auf die CPU hat, ist das Teil mehr als gefährlich.


----------



## Lios Nudin (27. Oktober 2015)

Für 4€ mehr sollte das hier die bessere Wahl sein:

Arctic Liquid Freezer 120 (ACFRE00016A)


ARCTIC | Liquid Freezer 120 | Silent CPU Cooler for Intel | wide compatibility | quiet air cooling solution | efficient heat transfer | best performance on overclocking | low noise | gaming PC


----------



## thoast3 (27. Oktober 2015)

@Chinaquads: Das stimmt, da muss Cooler Master nachbessern.
Der M612 Pro für 25€ hat ja auch besser und leiser als die Seidon gekühlt, was ihn, wenn man den Platz hat, zu einem besseren Gesamtpaket macht.

@Lios Nudin: Wow, der Radiator ist ja mal dick ^^
Mit Arctics F12 hab ich zwar nicht gerade positive Erfahrungen gemacht, aber die kann man ja tauschen


----------



## Lios Nudin (27. Oktober 2015)

thoast3 schrieb:


> @Chinaquads: Das stimmt, da muss Cooler Master nachbessern.
> Der M612 Pro für 25€ hat ja auch besser und leiser als die Seidon gekühlt, was ihn, wenn man den Platz hat, zu einem besseren Gesamtpaket macht.
> 
> @Lios Nudin: Wow, der Radiator ist ja mal dick ^^
> Mit Arctics F12 hab ich zwar nicht gerade positive Erfahrungen gemacht, aber die kann man ja tauschen



Solange die Lüfter bei 500-700U/min keine Lagergeräusche haben, brauchst du die bei der Arctic eigentlich nicht zu wechseln. Bei zwei Lüftern im Push-Pull Betrieb hast du bei dem 49mm tiefen Radiator auch bei der geringeren Lüfterdrehzahl eine gute Kühlleistung und die Lüfter gehen einem auch nicht auf die Nerven.

Oder hatten deine Arctic F12 bei 500-700 U/min Lagergeräusche? Das wäre natürlich schlecht.


----------



## FaySmash (27. Oktober 2015)

Hab jetzt seit 3 4 Monaten den V120Ver2 verbaut, davor hatte ich 3 Jahre lang ein ZALMAN CNPS5X für 15€. Und was soll ich sagen, der ZALMAN hat besser und leiser gekühlt, trotz 80mm Lüfter xD  Mein 6700K wird bei 0% auslastung ca 32Grad warm (21 Grad Zimmer Temp), und nach 3h gaming ca 65Grad. Dabei ist die Pumpe das was am meisten Stört, sie ist wirklich laut. Hab mir aber die WaKü nur wegen der Optik und der Platzeinsparung gekauft, nicht der Kühlleistung, da mir klar war, dass diese unter der einer Tower Kühler liegt (ist ja logisch bei 120x120x2cm Alu Radiator vs 130x130x5cm Alu Block). Achja, und der Anpressdruck war am anfang so gering, dass mein PC 2min nach dem Boot auf 85Grad im IDLE gegangen ist, nachdem ich die Metallhalterung etwas verbogen habe, erreiche ich nun die genannten Temps. Für den Preis denke ich dass meine Wahl nicht verkehrt wahr, empfehlen würd ich sie aber nicht ^^


----------



## iGameKudan (27. Oktober 2015)

Die Seidon 120V V2 scheint ja nur für Optikfetischisten was zu sein, die Kühlleistung ist ja echt verdammt schlecht. 

Kleine Anregung an den Tester: Die Formatierung des Beitrages sieht nicht gerade schön aus... Irgendwie sieht der ganze Text so zusammengequetscht aus. Zum Beispiel könnte man das bei Aufzählungen wie folgt realisieren:

Beispieltext

- Punkt 1
- Punkt 2 
- Punkt 3

Beispieltext

Weiterhin würde ich die Bilder nicht als Thumbnail, sondern eher direkt, einbinden. Dazu musst du nur das Thumbnail öffnen und das Bild anklicken. Dann erhälst du den direkten Link zum Bild, den du dann mit dem BBCode 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 zum Einbinden in Groß nutzen kannst.


----------



## thoast3 (27. Oktober 2015)

@Lios Nudin: Ja, das Lager hat ziemlich stark geschliffen und nach einem halben Jahr angefangen zu rattern :/

@FaySmash: Das hört sich ja nicht so toll an :/

@iGameKudan: Werde ich mir merken, danke!


----------



## zampano006 (28. Oktober 2015)

1. Anpressdruck: Ich verstehe nicht was sich CM dabei gedacht hat. Ich muss 2 Unterlegscheiben nutzen um einen halbwegs ordentlichen Anpressdruck zu erzeugen. 
2.: Kühlleistung: Die Kühlleistung finde ich eigentlich ziemlich gut. Mein alter Phenom II 955 BE(95W TDP glaube ich) ist auch nach langen Stresstests nie über 60°C gekommen. Bevor ich eine r9 390 im System hatte, ist die CPU sogar nie über 55°C gekommen (mit OC!). Mein neuer, i5 6500 mit 65W TDP, läuft im Idle auf Zimmertemperatur und kommt unter Last nicht über 40°C. Und das obwohl die Pumpe auf ca. 1500 RPM geregelt ist.
3.: Lüfter: Ich habe den mitgelieferten Lüfter mit einem billigen Airflow-Lüfter getauscht, wodurch die Temperaturen merklich gesunken sind.


----------



## thoast3 (28. Oktober 2015)

1. Ja, das Problem hatte ich ja auch ^^
2. Na ja, mein FX läuft ja auch mit 1,425 V und in Prime95 Small-FFTs, um den Kühler ordentlich schuften zu lassen 
3. Was für ein Lüfter ist es denn? Bei mir hat der Enermax T.B Vegas Quad ja eher die Temperaturen erhöht statt gesenkt


----------



## thoast3 (28. Oktober 2015)

Doppelpost :/


----------



## Pronounta (28. Oktober 2015)

Eine ganz nette, billige WaKü ist eigentlich die hier: LC-Power LC-CC-120-LiCo Komplett-WasserkÃ¼hlung

Allerdings frage ich mich, wer für so wenig Geld eine WaKü kauft... Die verlinkte WaKu hat leicht schlechtere Kühlleistung als ein Brocken 2 und kostet 5€ mehr.

Aber für so ein Mini-ITX-System mit i5 6600K OC mit wenig Budget für einen Kühler vielleicht ganz nett


----------



## Stern1710 (28. Oktober 2015)

DIe LC-Power finde ich ja durchaus interessant, allerdings ist sie von LC-Power... Ich will die Firma hier gar nicht mal schlechtreden, nur sind meine Erfahrungen bisher etwas durchwachsen.


----------



## Pronounta (28. Oktober 2015)

Stern1710 schrieb:


> DIe LC-Power finde ich ja durchaus interessant, allerdings ist sie von LC-Power... Ich will die Firma hier gar nicht mal schlechtreden, nur sind meine Erfahrungen bisher etwas durchwachsen.



LC-Power versucht momentan, ihren Ruf zu verbessern. Die Produkte, die sie mittlerweile anbieten, sind wirklich gut.

Aber vor ein paar Jahren...
 Ich glaube, ich will erst garnicht anfangen


----------



## thoast3 (28. Oktober 2015)

Verallgemeinern würde ich die Aussage jetzt nicht, da LC-Power immer noch einige nicht so gute Produkte verkauft, zum Beispiel: 350-Watt-Netzteile von LC-Power, Xilence, Sea Sonic und Super Flower im Test - ComputerBase
Aber insgesamt haben sie sich über die Jahre hinweg gebessert.
Und mal ganz ehrlich: Der Cosmo Cool LC-CC-120 kann für den Preis ja kaum schlecht sein, wen stört da schon die Laustärke?


----------



## Pronounta (28. Oktober 2015)

thoast3 schrieb:


> Verallgemeinern würde ich die Aussage jetzt nicht, da LC-Power immer noch einige nicht so gute Produkte verkauft, zum Beispiel: 350-Watt-Netzteile von LC-Power, Xilence, Sea Sonic und Super Flower im Test - ComputerBase
> Aber insgesamt haben sie sich über die Jahre hinweg gebessert.
> Und mal ganz ehrlich: Der Cosmo Cool LC-CC-120 kann für den Preis ja kaum schlecht sein, wen stört da schon die Laustärke?



Verkaufen tun sie den größten Teil ihres "Elektroschrotts" immernoch, aber produzieren tun sie mittlerweile eher bessere Sachen. Das gefällt mir, da LC Power so langsam eine Budget-Alternative zu den bekannteren Marken wird 

Die LC Power WaKü kann ich mir höchstens in Kompaktgehäusen vorstellen, wo ein Radiator reinpasst, aber kein großer, starker Kühler wie der Brocken 2 oder der Thermalright Macho etc.

Ansonsten sind die LuKüs in dem Budget aber um einiges besser  Als Einsteiger-Wakü aber auch durchaus interessant.

Lautstärke stört mich z.B. nicht.

Wenn man ganz leise ist hört man meinen PC im Idle sogar durch eine Wand bei ca. 5m Entfernung


----------



## FaySmash (28. Oktober 2015)

thoast3 schrieb:


> @FaySmash: Das hört sich ja nicht so toll an :/



Naja, so schlimm ist es nicht, meine CPU wird nicht zu heiß, das Geräusch ist nicht MEGA laut und so viel ausgegeben hab ich nicht. Aber Dafür ist in meinem MIDI tower schön viel Platz (Hauptgrund zum Kauf). Einen corsair H100i hätte ech nicht rein gepasst (nur platz für 1x 120mm hinten) und der H80i war mir zu teuer ^^ :p  außerdem soll auch bei dem die Pumpe hörbar sein.


----------



## thoast3 (28. Oktober 2015)

Wie wäre es dann mit einem Top-Blow-Kühler (also zum Beispiel dem be Quiet! Shadow Rock LP) gewesen? Damit hat man auch viel Platz und es werden sogar noch Komponenten auf dem Mainboard mitgekühlt


----------



## FaySmash (29. Oktober 2015)

thoast3 schrieb:


> Wie wäre es dann mit einem Top-Blow-Kühler (also zum Beispiel dem be Quiet! Shadow Rock LP) gewesen? Damit hat man auch viel Platz und es werden sogar noch Komponenten auf dem Mainboard mitgekühlt



Ich konnte ja nicht wissen dass der V120 so eine geringe Kühlleistung hat, zum Kaufzeitpunkt gabs kaum Reviews von dem ^^. Aber im Nachhinein hätte sich eine andere Investition vlt mehr gelohnt.. xD  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

40min CoreDamage und Furemark 3D in 5K und 8xMSAA auf der zotac GTX970

Aber dafür schaut es sooooo schön aufgeräumt an... mein Kumpel hat ein Brocken II Kühler und ein BitFenix Shinobi und durch das kleine Sichtfenster sieht man dann halt nur die Oberseite vom CPU Kühler..



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und noch ne Frage: Ich habe die Pumpe an den 4-Pin CPU_1 Lüfteranschluss auf meinem ASRock Z170 Extreme 4 angeschlossen und im UEFI die Lüftersteuerung für CPU_1 auf 100% gestellt. Allerdings sieht man ja auf dem OHM Screenshot dass bei der Drehzahl vom FAN #1 Lüfter (Also der Pumpe) 1040RPM steht, sollte die aber eig nicht schneller pumpen?


----------



## thoast3 (29. Oktober 2015)

Ja, bei mir hat die Pumpe @ 12 V knapp 2.300 rpm geschafft (an meiner Scythe Kaze Master II). Zur Not kannst du sie ja mit einem Adapter direkt ans Netzteil anschließen


----------



## FaySmash (29. Oktober 2015)

thoast3 schrieb:


> Ja, bei mir hat die Pumpe @ 12 V knapp 2.300 rpm geschafft (an meiner Scythe Kaze Master II). Zur Not kannst du sie ja mit einem Adapter direkt ans Netzteil anschließen



Jo werd ich mal probieren müssen :p  Mein altes P8Z68-V LX board hatte einen Power_FAN anschluss, sowas fehlt dem Super Alloy Extreme 4 aber leider..


----------



## Ralle@ (30. Oktober 2015)

thoast3 schrieb:


> Verallgemeinern würde ich die Aussage jetzt nicht, da LC-Power immer noch einige nicht so gute Produkte verkauft, zum Beispiel: 350-Watt-Netzteile von LC-Power, Xilence, Sea Sonic und Super Flower im Test - ComputerBase
> Aber insgesamt haben sie sich über die Jahre hinweg gebessert.
> Und mal ganz ehrlich: Der Cosmo Cool LC-CC-120 kann für den Preis ja kaum schlecht sein, wen stört da schon die Laustärke?



Bei dem Test kannst alle Hersteller vergessen.
Schau dir mal Sea Sonic an, da sind 2 NT im Test hochgegangen.


----------



## Cooler Master (30. Oktober 2015)

Hallo zusammen,
Könnten diejenigen, die eine etwas lautere Pumpe bei ihrer Seidon 120V ver.2  haben, uns per PM die Serienummer schicken ? Sie befindet sich auf dem Kabel der Pumpe.
Vielen Dank!
--
Sylvain


----------



## FaySmash (30. Oktober 2015)

Cooler Master schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> Könnten diejenigen, die eine etwas lautere Pumpe bei ihrer Seidon 120V ver.2  haben, uns per PM die Serienummer schicken ? Sie befindet sich auf dem Kabel der Pumpe.
> Vielen Dank!
> --
> Sylvain



Nice wusste gar nicht dass sich hier CoolerMaster Staff rumtreibt   Kein Problem, SNR folgt nachher ;p


----------



## thoast3 (30. Oktober 2015)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> Bei dem Test kannst alle Hersteller vergessen.
> Schau dir mal Sea Sonic an, da sind 2 NT im Test hochgegangen.


Klar, ich wollte ja auch nur zeigen, dass manche Produkte, die LC-Power verkauft, immer noch nicht wirklich gut sind


----------



## 100001 (31. Oktober 2015)

Chinaquads schrieb:


> Netter Test, ich hab das Teil selber hier liegen, die Kühlleistung ist unterirdisch. Die Pumpe ist schön leise ( auf 5,5 Volt ), jedoch sogar bei einer Doppelbelüftung ist das Teil schlechter als ein Billiger 30 € Tower-Kühler.
> 
> Da zudem der Kühler keinen Anpressdruck auf die CPU hat, ist das Teil mehr als gefährlich.



Hmm k.a. was du für ein Problem hast,
ich habe neben einer Raijintek Triton auch noch die Seidon 120er Version 1. mit einem Nanoxia.

Diese ist um Nichts schlechter als der Noctua U12P,
im Gegenteil durch die "Kompaktheit" viel angenehmer.

Der Anpressdruck,
naja dafür gibts eben dünnflüssigere WLP und nicht so eine dickflüssige wie z.b. von Noctua oder die AS Ceramique
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BTT
Der Test sagt doch recht wenig aus:

nichtmal das Testsys wird genannt
Kein Test mit verschiedenen Wlp 
Keine Anderen Lüfter


edit:
"Montage sehr schwer", echt jetzt?,
schrauben durch die BP stecken, Clips rauf, durch das Mainboard stecken, Kühlerrahmen mittels Daumenschrauben fixieren 

Was bei den User Tests bei AiO fehlt,
ist meist immer der Vorteil einer AiO in dessen größe.

Ebenso die Positionierung des Radi,
Vorne oder Hinten macht recht viel aus


----------



## thoast3 (31. Oktober 2015)

Da hast du das Review aber nicht sehr genau gelesen, mein Guter 

Des weiteren unterscheiden sich Version 1 und Version 2 der Seidon deutlich, u.a. bei der Pumpe und beim Lüfter.


----------



## 100001 (31. Oktober 2015)

thoast3 schrieb:


> Da hast du das Review aber nicht sehr genau gelesen, mein Guter
> 
> Des weiteren unterscheiden sich Version 1 und Version 2 der Seidon deutlich, u.a. bei der Pumpe und beim Lüfter.



1. Nicht sonderlich als das die V1 bbei der Pumpe mehr Vibrationen verursacht.


2. zu meinen Punkten:

1. Testsys. wird nur dann mit FX in den Comments erwähnt

2. WLP, du hast nur eine also die Arctic verwendet,
toll hat mit verschiedenen genau 0 zu tun.

3. Lüfter, 
du hast nur davon gesprochen das der Vegas auf dem Raijintek blablabla.

Abgesehen davon ist 1 anderen Lüfter zu testen irgendwo zwischen Luftpumpe und Lachnummer.
selbst ich der wenig Geld hat, hat 4 verschiedene 120er


4. Montage,
echt das ist schwer ?, was ist dann ein Tower mit Schraubenzieher?

5. Der Vorteil der AiO mit der Größe zum Ereboss kommt nicht vor......


----------



## thoast3 (1. November 2015)

1. Wenn du dir den Thread hier nochmal durchliest, sollte dir auffallen, dass es womöglich Produktionsprobleme bei der Pumpe gab.
1.2 Nein, im Spoiler im Review steht das Testsystem.
2. So macht man das halt, eine Referenzwärmeleitpaste vergleicht die Kühlleistung besser, da sich so keim Testteilnehmer einen Vorteil durch besseres Wärmeleitmittel verschaffen kann.
3. Im zweiten Diagramm kannst du die Leistung jedes Kühlers mit dem Enermax T.B Vegas Quad vergleichen.
3.2 Oh, ich hab ca 20 120-mm-Lüfter, von Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPro PL-1 über Alphacool Susurro bis hin zum Corsair SP120 Performance Edition High Static Pressure.
Aber Zeit wächst nicht auf Bäumen, das normale Review frisst schon mehr als genug meiner Freizeit. Des weiteren stehen bei mir noch mehr Samples rum, die auch irgendwann getestet werden wollen.
4. Ein Schraubendreher bringt rein gar nichts, da man mit einer Hand die Backplate festhalten muss, damit diese nicht herunterfällt, mit der zweiten Hand muss man die silberne Halterung auf der Pumpeneinheit festhalten und mit der dritten, nicht vorhandenen Hand muss man die Befestigungsschrauben anziehen.
Wenn man die Backplate mit Klebeband festklebt, geht es einigermaßen.
5. Hab ich nicht irgendwo geschrieben, dass die Seidon in so ziemlich jedes Gehäuse passt? Das tut der EreBoss nämlich bei weitem nicht.

Aber ich glaube nicht, dass wir irgendwann auf einen gemeimsamen Nenner kommen, deshalb würde ich auf weitere Ausführungen verzichten, damit die Sache nicht eskaliert.


----------



## letitia (21. November 2015)

Hallo,

ich wollte hier nur noch ein paar Anmerkungen machen:

@thoast3:

Bitte nicht falsch verstehen, aber ich finde, das das Testsystem einfach in den Artikel gehört. So kann man sich die Suche nach den Infos sparen.

Den Test mit der Original WLP finde ich gut und auch die Nutzung des Original Lüfters ist  in Ordnung, aber:

C.M kann bei diesem Preis nicht auch noch einen High End Lüfter oder gar einen Kupfer Radiator beilegen, dass geht einfach nicht. Aus diesem Grund werden die AIO (ich habe bisher keinen Test gelesen, bei dem es nicht so war) auch noch Vergleichslüfter herangezogen, und auch wird öfters dann noch mit einer anderen WLP getestet.

Wie dem auch sei, ich möchte hier kurz noch meine Erfahrung anhängen:

Eine solche AIO eignet sich vor allem für kleinst- oder kleine Systeme. Ich habe folgendes System:

Gehäuse: Lian Li OC Q10
Asrock x99 E ITX 
 CPU: I7 5820K@Stock
 CPU Kühlung: Cooler Master Seidon 120V2
WLP: Prolimatech PK1
 Nocuta 120 mm Lüfter
 Crucial BX 200 120GB (kauft euch bloß etwas anderes, das ist die mit abstand lahmste SSD,  wird demnächst ersetzt)
 GPU Palit GTX 750 Ti Storm x (möchte mir Anfang nächstes Jahr etwas potenteres zulegen, mal sehen, was es dann gibt)
 GPU Kühler: passiv, Alpenföhn Peter
 Netzteil: Seasonic 460 W passiv 

Synthetische Marks sind mir ehrlich gesagt ziemlich egal, was zählt, ist die reale Kühlleistung beim Gaming, Surfen oder im Idle.

Regelung des Lüfters und der Pumpe via Bord mit eingestellter Kurve (bei 30,40 Grad 30% ab 50 Grad 75%). Im Idle fast unhörbar und unter Last sehr leicht hörbar. Die Pumpe habe ich aufgrund Hinweise an Sys. angeschlossen, den Lüfter an den CPU Platz. Kein klacken der Pumpe zu hören und auch keine Blubbergeräusche. Die Pumpe selbst wurde mittels Asrock Adapter für ILM angeschlossen. Die Pumpe wurde so ausgerichtet, dass die Schrift rechtwinklig steht (und nicht auf dem Kopf). Die Montage ist ein wenig anders, ohne BP. Ich empfinde den Anpressdruck als gut.

Die Temps:
Last:  nach 3 St. Far Cry 3: CPU höchster Kernwert bei 48 Grad. GPU bei 47 Grad. (ich werte immer die Kernwerte und nicht das Package)
Idle:  nach 3 St. surfen: CPU höchster Kernwert bei 35 Grad. GPU bei 32 Grad.

Was soll ich sagen: Ich meine, das ist so wie ich weiß die mit billigste AIO und die kühlt eine 140 Watt CPU (und eine passiv 60 Watt GPU wird mit abgeführt) und bringt m.E. eine (für ein solch kleines und doch recht beengtes Gehäuse!!) überragende, sehr leise Kühlleistung.

Ich kann diese AIO nur empfehlen, wobei ich hoffe, dass die Pumpe hält und nicht schlapp macht.

So, das war  mein Senf dazu.

P.S: Die Temps im Test sind über der Umgebungstemperatur oder habe ich das falsch gelesen? Wie hoch war denn die Temperatur im Raum? Ich finde, es sollten besser die Grad der Komponenten angegeben werden oder ein Delta K, das finde ich einfach besser nachvollziehbar...

Ansonsten guter Test, Daumen Hoch.


----------



## thoast3 (21. November 2015)

1. Die CPU ist bereits im Spoiler versteckt, den Rest werd ich noch nachreichen.
2. Ich habe nicht die Original-WLP verwendet, sondern bei jedem Kühler Arctic MX-2.
3. Beides verlange ich nicht; der Lüfter hat mir ja auch sehr zugesagt, und ein dickerer Radiator (wie bei der Arctic Liquid Freezer 120, die sogar billiger ist) hätte es auch getan.
Des weiteren habe ich mit dem Enermax T.B. Vegas Quad einen alternativen Lüfter auf der Seidon getestet.
4. Na klar, synthetische Benchmarks sind nicht realistisch, aber wenn ich mehrere CPU-Kühler miteinander vergleichen will, muss ich eine gleichbleibende Last erzielen, und das ist in Games leider nicht der Fall.
5. Gut, ich hab auch empfindliche Ohren 
Mein momentanes System; AMD FX-6300 mit einem Scythe Ninja 4, auf dem ein Enermax T.B. Vegas Quad @ 500 rpm sitzt, eine MSI R9 270X Hawk, die unter Last kaum mal 1000 rpm hat, ein schallgedämmtes Aerocool DS 200 mit 2 Noctua NF-S12A PWM @ 700 rpm und ein Be Quiet Straight Power E9 ist mir auch zu laut 
Des weiteren gibt es ja evtl Probleme mit einer Charge der Pumpe (ich halte euch auf dem Laufenden)[siehe weiter oben].
6. Die Montage ist auf 2011-3 ja auch ganz anders als auf AM3+, da kann der Anpressdruck ja stimmen.
7. Die Raumtemperatur betrug ca 25 °C, die Temperaturen in den Diagrammen sind die Gesamttemperatur abzüglich der Raumtemperatur.


----------



## thoast3 (16. Dezember 2015)

Nachtrag: Laut Cooler Master gab es bei der Pumpencharge, aus der auch die des Review-Samples stammte, einen Fehler, der laut Hersteller inzwischen behoben sein sollte.


----------



## Chinaquads (16. Dezember 2015)

Jetzt hat mich auch das testfieber gepackt... Ich Bau mal eben um.. Aktuell hab ich nen macho x2 drauf, der macht bei 4,5 GHz 60 grad. Sekündchen ^^


Edit: Schuss in den Ofen, nach dem Umbau direkt auf 70°C hoch und ließ sich auch keineswegs mehr dazu überreden, runter zu gehen.

Werde ich das Teil wohl entsorgen -.-


----------



## Lios Nudin (16. Dezember 2015)

Chinaquads schrieb:


> Jetzt hat mich auch das testfieber gepackt... Ich Bau mal eben um.. Aktuell hab ich nen macho x2 drauf, der macht bei 4,5 GHz 60 grad. Sekündchen ^^
> 
> 
> Edit: Schuss in den Ofen, nach dem Umbau direkt auf 70°C hoch und ließ sich auch keineswegs mehr dazu überreden, runter zu gehen.
> ...







Chinaquads schrieb:


> Netter Test, ich hab das Teil selber hier  liegen, die Kühlleistung ist unterirdisch. Die Pumpe ist schön leise (  auf 5,5 Volt ), jedoch sogar bei einer Doppelbelüftung ist das Teil  schlechter als ein Billiger 30 € Tower-Kühler.
> 
> Da zudem der Kühler keinen Anpressdruck auf die CPU hat, ist das Teil mehr als gefährlich.






Am falschen Ende 10€ gespart ...


----------



## Pistol Prince (21. Dezember 2015)

Bei mir funktioniert die Cooler Master Seidon 120V ganz anständig. Die Kühlleistung ist natürlich eher mau (für eine WA-Kü), aber sie ist kompakt - in mein Case würde so ein riesiger Towerlüftkühler nicht passen.


----------



## hema8193 (21. Dezember 2015)

Habe auch null Probleme mit der Seidon 120 v2. Hält meine CPU unter 50c bei den gängisten Games und ist auch sehr schön leise. Für OC vielleicht nicht geeignet aber für normale CPU´s mehr als ausreichend. Es muss auch nicht immer eine 150€ Kühlung sein. Selbst 70c wie ein User hier schreibt ist kein Problem. Ich glaube das hier manche nicht wissen, dass die CPU hier nicht sitzt und sagt, uff 70c warm ich glaub ich muss gleich sterben. 50,60,70c ist der CPU egal.


----------



## Pistol Prince (21. Dezember 2015)

Ich hab die Temps unter Prime95 ("maximum Heat") gemessen. Hier meine Ergebnisse (falls es jemand genau wissen will...) mit einer recht hohen Spannung von 1,352V:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Geht noch gerade so!


----------



## thoast3 (21. Dezember 2015)

Ja gut, aber so viel schluckt der Anni auch wieder net ^^
Und über 1,35 V kann mein FX-6300 mit seinen 1,425 V nur lachen


----------



## GatoTiger (21. Dezember 2015)

Hey, hallo ihr! Ich besitze die Revison 1 der seidon aio. Den Lüfter habe ich gegen einen enermaxx appolish blue getauscht, sowie diesen samt Pumpe per gigabyte Mainboard steurung "Silent" auch sehr leise bekommen. die Pumpe läuft mit ~1000rpm, der Lüfter mit 800rpm.

Nur bei extremen cpu belastungen, dreht die pumpe auf 1500rpm auf und wird nervig, sowie meine cpu 85 grad warm.

Jetzt besitze ich von meinem alten PC noch einen  Prolimatech Megahalems und wollte mal fragen ob sich der Wechsel lohnen würde, was die temperaturen angeht. In spielen wird die cpu ~65 bis 75 Grad warm.

Es handelt sich um einen Xeon 1230 Processor auf dem Gigabyte Z87x-D3H Mainboard. 


desweiteren wollte ich mal fragen, ob das der neue BOXED Kühler von Intel ist Intel TS13X (BXTS13X)


----------



## Chinaquads (22. Dezember 2015)

Ja, wird definitiv kühler, du solltest mit dem megahalems auf etwa 60 grad maximal kommen.


----------



## thoast3 (22. Dezember 2015)

GatoTiger schrieb:


> Hey, hallo ihr! Ich besitze die Revison 1 der seidon aio. Den Lüfter habe ich gegen einen enermaxx appolish blue getauscht, sowie diesen samt Pumpe per gigabyte Mainboard steurung "Silent" auch sehr leise bekommen. die Pumpe läuft mit ~1000rpm, der Lüfter mit 800rpm.
> 
> Nur bei extremen cpu belastungen, dreht die pumpe auf 1500rpm auf und wird nervig, sowie meine cpu 85 grad warm.
> 
> ...



Der Megahalems wird ein paar Grad weniger bei geringerer Lautheit erreichen 

Und nein, die Intel-AIO ist nicht der neue Boxed-Kühler; soweit ich weiß, verwendet Intel bei Skylake entweder gar keinen (z.B. i7-6700k) oder den gleichen wie bei Haswell.


----------



## Pistol Prince (26. Dezember 2015)

Alles in allem bin ich zufrieden mit der Seidon 120V. Was man hier so an Problemen bei anderen AIO-Wakü liest (Plexiglaskonstruktion mit Rißgefahr bei Rajintek usw...), da ist das Gemecker hier nur Luxusprobleme. Die Kühlleistung reicht sogar für moderates OC und die Lautstärke mit einer eigenen Lüfterkurve ist auch in Ordnung. Zumindest bei meiner Konfiguration.


----------



## GatoTiger (26. Dezember 2015)

Du hast einen Pentium 2Kern Cpu.......

und ich finde die pumpe ab 1100rpm nervig.......gibt sogar noch extremere Beispiele....

https://www.google.de/search?q=cool...-8&oe=utf-8&gws_rd=cr&ei=ed99VrG2O8TlPbKUhZAP

aber gut, für 38euro kann man ebend kein high end Produckt erwarten


----------



## Ralle@ (26. Dezember 2015)

Also bevor ich mir den Müll von Cooler Master kaufe, kaufe ich einen halbwegs guten Luftkühler.
Für den Preis den Cooler Master für die V2 will, bekommt man schon sehr gute Luftkühler die alle besser und leiser kühlen als der AiO Müll. Versteht mich nicht falsch, ich setze selbst AiO ein aber ich werde niemals mehr Produkte von Cooler Master kaufen.
Billig verarbeitet, schlechte Kühlleistung, minderwertige Pumpe und Lüfter die klackern. Cooler Master sollte da dringend die Zulieferer wechseln oder zumindest mal eine Qualitätskontrolle einführen.


@GatoTiger

Ein High End Produkt erwarte ich auch nicht für den Preis aber in den Preissegment tummeln sich super Luftkühler die alle mit der Seidon den Boden aufwischen und auch noch leiser sind.
Und mir kann keiner erzählen dass er einen 15cm hohen Kühler nicht in seinen Tower bringt.
Bei mini ITX lass ich es mir einreden aber da gibt es weit bessere AiO, die kosten zwar etwas mehr aber der Preis ist dann auch gerechtfertigt. Wer will denn schon einen lauten mini ITX Rechner am Schreibtisch stehen haben?


----------



## Pistol Prince (26. Dezember 2015)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> Also bevor ich mir den Müll von Cooler Master kaufe, kaufe ich einen halbwegs guten Luftkühler.
> Für den Preis den Cooler Master für die V2 will, bekommt man schon sehr gute Luftkühler die alle besser und leiser kühlen als der AiO Müll. Versteht mich nicht falsch, ich setze selbst AiO ein aber ich werde niemals mehr Produkte von Cooler Master kaufen.
> Billig verarbeitet, schlechte Kühlleistung, minderwertige Pumpe und Lüfter die klackern. Cooler Master sollte da dringend die Zulieferer wechseln oder zumindest mal eine Qualitätskontrolle einführen.



Na, wenn du Experte meinst. Was für eine sinnlose Diskussion. Die subjektiven Störungen sind also schlimmer als gravierende Probleme bei anderen Herstellern (wie z. B. Riße bei Rajintek im Plexiglasgehäuse). Du fährst mich verbal an wie sonst einer! Ich bin hier raus. Ist besser so, für dich wäre es aber am besten. Solche Kommentare sind nur subjektiv bis zum geht nicht mehr und lenken die Leute von den richtigen Meinungen ab. Deshablb taugen Foren nix. Hättest du jetzt einfach mal den Mund gehalten.


----------



## Ralle@ (26. Dezember 2015)

Es ist MEINE Meinung die auch Aufgrund MEINER Erfahrung mit Produkten von Cooler Master gemacht habe.
Wenn du anderer Meinung bist, ist es OK (jeder hat seine Meinung). Die AiO von Rajintek hatte ich noch nicht persönlich, wir haben einige verkauft und Beschwerden Aufgrund von Undichtigkeit oder der gleichen sind mir nicht bekannt. AiO von Corsair hatte ich schon, aktuell habe ich eine auf meiner GPU verbaut. Wenn man da Pech hat, muss man die paar mal tauschen bis man eine hat deren Pumpe nicht fiept.

Und verbal bin ich dich nicht angegangen, dazu habe ich keinen Grund.
Subjektiv ist sehr vieles hier im Forum. Eine Empfehlung eines bestimmten Produktes ist auch rein Subjektiv. Nur technisch gesehen ist die Seidon V2 das Geld nicht wert, ein 30€ Kühler kühlt besser und leiser (und das Fakt).

Und es ist auch in Foren üblich, auch negative Erfahrungen zu posten, was ich auch getan habe.


----------



## thoast3 (26. Dezember 2015)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> [...]Die AiO von Rajintek hatte ich noch nicht persönlich, wir haben einige verkauft und Beschwerden Aufgrund von Undichtigkeit oder der gleichen sind mir nicht bekannt. AiO von Corsair hatte ich schon, aktuell habe ich eine auf meiner GPU verbaut. Wenn man da Pech hat, muss man die paar mal tauschen bis man eine hat deren Pumpe nicht fiept.
> 
> [...]Nur technisch gesehen ist die Seidon V2 das Geld nicht wert, ein 30€ Kühler kühlt besser und leiser (und das Fakt).[...]



Raijintek hat die CPU-Kühler-Einheit leider nicht aus Tempered Glass gebaut, um den günstigen Preis zu ermöglichen :/
Man liest wirklich sehr viel über Risse.
Mir wäre es das Risiko nicht Wert 
Corsair ist okay, Fractal's Kelvin sagt mir bezüglich der dort verwendeten Komponenten zu, aber der Preis ist leider ziemlich hoch.
Die Alphacool Eisberg 240 und die Arctic Liquid Freezer 240 scheinen gute AIOs zu sein, aber da mir bei *jeder* AIO die Pumpe zu laut ist, bleibe ich bei einem günstigen Luftkühler, mit dem ich immer gut fahre (momentan ist's ein Alpenföhn Brocken mit einem Fractal Venturi HP-14 PWM). Ich bin aber auch ein Sonderfall 

Wen es interessiert, hier mein momentaner PC:


Spoiler



AMD FX-6300, Gigabyte GA-990FXA-UD3, 8 GB G.Skill Ares, MSI R9 270X Hawk mit Raijintek Morpheus; auf dem 2 Corsair SP120 @ 700 rpm sitzen, Thermaltake Suppressor F51 mit nur einem Lüfter hinten (Noiseblocker NB-Eloop B14-1 @ max rpm), Alpenföhn Brocken mit Fractal Venturi @ 400 rpm, Seagate ST1000DM003, SanDisk Ultra II, OCZ Vertex+, be Quiet! Straight Power E9 400 Watt


----------



## Ralle@ (26. Dezember 2015)

Es gab bei uns zum Glück noch keine Reklamationen.
Mir wäre es das Risiko auch nicht wert.
Die Pumpen kann man eigentlich nur mit 7 oder 5V betreiben, alles darüber ist mir persönlich zu laut. Da muss sich in Zukunft einiges bei den Pumpen tun, von der Leistung her sind ja sehr viele fast gleich (auch wenn ausnahmen nach oben und unten gibt). Ich meine mit einer Dual Radi AiO kann ich locker meine 980 TI auf unter 50° kühlen und das bei gedrosselter Pumpe und gedrosselten Lüftern.


----------



## hema8193 (27. Dezember 2015)

Ähm also ich habe überhaupt keine Probleme mit der Seidon. Komme nicht über 50c bei Spielen und arbeitet leise. Lüfter klackert gar nicht und raushören tue ich sie nur, wenn ich den PC ein paar Tage nicht verwende und hier auch nur 15 Minuten dann ist es wieder ruhig. Ich weiß echt nicht, was ihr mit euren Kühlern macht oder welche Stresstests ihr den ganzen Tag laufen habt. Ich zocke nur, schreibe meine Mails und Surfe mit dem PC und habe null Probleme damit.

Aber natürlich wenn der User hier schimpft muss sein Lieblingsspiel wahrscheinlich Prime95 sein. Habe auch gehört dass es sehr spaßig sein soll den ganzen Tag hier zuzusehen . Bei keinem der Spiele die ich besitze und das sind viele  habe ich CPU Temp Probleme.


----------



## thoast3 (27. Dezember 2015)

hema8193 schrieb:


> Ähm also ich habe überhaupt keine Probleme mit der Seidon. Komme nicht über 50c bei Spielen und arbeitet leise. Lüfter klackert gar nicht und raushören tue ich sie nur, wenn ich den PC ein paar Tage nicht verwende und hier auch nur 15 Minuten dann ist es wieder ruhig. Ich weiß echt nicht, was ihr mit euren Kühlern macht oder welche Stresstests ihr den ganzen Tag laufen habt. Ich zocke nur, schreibe meine Mails und Surfe mit dem PC und habe null Probleme damit.
> 
> Aber natürlich wenn der User hier schimpft muss sein Lieblingsspiel wahrscheinlich Prime95 sein. Habe auch gehört dass es sehr spaßig sein soll den ganzen Tag hier zuzusehen . Bei keinem der Spiele die ich besitze und das sind viele  habe ich CPU Temp Probleme.



Schon mal was von Folding@Home gehört?
Des weiteren wüsste ich gerne, was für eine CPU bei dir verbaut ist.
Und warum sollte ich mir für mehr Geld ein schlechteres Produkt (als z.B. Alpenföhn Brocken Eco) kaufen?


----------



## hema8193 (27. Dezember 2015)

Sorry Folding@Home mach ich nicht, ist mir zuviel Stromverbrauch. Bin anderweitig auf dieser Erde mit "Gutes Tun" beschäftigt (Aktiv Tierschutz).  Bei mir war es kostenlos beim Mastercase 5 dabei.
CPU: I5 4570k


----------



## thoast3 (27. Dezember 2015)

Viele andere machen Folding@Home eben schon.
Wenn sie bei dir kostenlos dabei war, okay, aber bestimmt 99,9% der Leute haben eben kein Mastercase 5.
Mein FX-6300 @ 1,425 V und viele andere CPUs lassen sich schlechter als dein i5 kühlen 
Einen AMD FX-9590 würde ich dem Scythe Ninja 4 gerade noch zutrauen, einer Seidon nicht


----------



## Ralle@ (27. Dezember 2015)

Muss ja nicht Floding@Home sein.
Gibt genügend Anwendungen die eine CPU zu 100% beanspruchen und da ist das Cooler Master Teil eben nichts. Beim Rendern z.B. kannst das Teil vergessen, da taktet ein 5820K @ stock runter weil es die lächerliche Seidon V2 nicht schafft. Ein 40€ Luftkühler hingegen schon, nur mal so als Beispiel.
Spielen ist für keinen CPU Kühler eine Herausforderung, da hat die GPU eh meist weit mehr zu tun.


----------



## hema8193 (27. Dezember 2015)

Sorry man sollte das ganze nicht so einseitig betrachten nur weil es bei dir zu Problemen kommt. Es gibt genug qualifizierte Tests, dass er nicht schlecht ist. Das deine 5820k@Stock runtertaktet halte ich für ein schweres Gerücht. Bestimmt unsachgemäß montiert oder Wärmeleitpaste draufgeknallt wie auf einem Butterbrot. Ich finds traurig, dass man das Teil so schlecht macht. Egal bei mir leistet das Teil gute Dienste ich fühle mich sicher mit den Temps nix, klackert, nix ruckelt das ist okay für mich. Das es immer was besseres gibt, sieht man an der niedrig angesetzten Preisklasse.

Dann noch zu dem Punkt schwere Montage? Also ich hatte echt null Probleme mit der Montage. Da war der BQ Advance eine richtige Herausforderung damals zu diesem Kühler. In keine 5 Minuten war der Montiert. Wie gesagt, komme nie über 50c und das ist auch schwer in Ordnung. Was bringen mir denn noch weniger Werte? Selbst 30min Intel Stresstest kam ich gerade mal auf 54c.


----------



## thoast3 (27. Dezember 2015)

hema8193 schrieb:


> Sorry man sollte das ganze nicht so einseitig betrachten nur weil es bei dir zu Problemen kommt. Es gibt genug qualifizierte Tests, dass er nicht schlecht ist. Das deine 5820k@Stock runtertaktet halte ich für ein schweres Gerücht. Bestimmt unsachgemäß montiert oder Wärmeleitpaste draufgeknallt wie auf einem Butterbrot. Ich finds traurig, dass man das Teil so schlecht macht. Egal bei mir leistet das Teil gute Dienste ich fühle mich sicher mit den Temps nix, klackert, nix ruckelt das ist okay für mich. Das es immer was besseres gibt, sieht man an der niedrig angesetzten Preisklasse.
> 
> Dann noch zu dem Punkt schwere Montage? Also ich hatte echt null Probleme mit der Montage. Da war der BQ Advance eine richtige Herausforderung damals zu diesem Kühler. In keine 5 Minuten war der Montiert.



Dann zeig mir mal die "qualifizierten Tests" 
Du montierst die Seidon ja auch auf einer 1150-Plattform, es sollte klar sein, dass man die Seidon bei AM3+ anders montieren muss 

Ich habe die Seidon bestimmt nicht "runtergemacht", sondern meine Meinung zu diesem Produkt, die ich mir durch ausführliches Ausprobieren dieses Produkts gebildet habe, wiedergegeben.

Im Gegenteil, viel zu oft liest / sieht man Reviews, in denen Produkte zu gut dargestellt werden, oftmals aus Angst, von den Herstellern keine Samples mehr zu bekommen. Das finde ich einfach schade und möchte nicht das gleiche tun.
Wenn du die Kommentare hier liest, müsste dir auffallen, dass einige Leute ebenfalls schlechte Erfahrungen mit der Seidon gemacht haben.


----------



## hema8193 (27. Dezember 2015)

Das nicht jeder damit zufrieden ist, ist klar. Nicht jedem sein Geschmack. Möchte ich auch gar nicht schlecht reden. Nur wenn ich schreibe, dass es für mich okay ist und die Leistung in Ordnung ist, sollte man das auch respektieren. Verstehe halt nicht, warum man jetzt meine Positive Wertung schlecht machen möchte oder als nicht Glaubhaft weil es ein paar gibt die es nicht so sehen. Das ist das gleiche wie mit R9 390 Nitro Karte. Da ließt du massenhaft das diese superleise ist und ich finde das Teil einfach zum Kotzen.


----------



## thoast3 (27. Dezember 2015)

hema8193 schrieb:


> Das nicht jeder damit zufrieden ist, ist klar. Nicht jedem sein Geschmack. Möchte ich auch gar nicht schlecht reden. Nur wenn ich schreibe, dass es für mich okay ist und die Leistung in Ordnung ist, sollte man das auch respektieren. Verstehe halt nicht, warum man jetzt meine Positive Wertung schlecht machen möchte oder als nicht Glaubhaft weil es ein paar gibt die es nicht so sehen. Das ist das gleiche wie mit R9 390 Nitro Karte. Da ließt du Massenhaft das diese superleise ist und ich finde das Teil einfach zum Kotzen.



Natürlich, ich akzeptiere deine Meinung ja auch, und wenn du sie gratis zum Mastercase 5 bekommen hast, ist das ja auch ein guter Deal 
Aber es ist eben Fakt, dass ein 30-€-Luftkühler in den meisten Kategorien besser ist


----------



## Ralle@ (27. Dezember 2015)

hema8193 schrieb:


> Sorry man sollte das ganze nicht so einseitig betrachten nur weil es bei dir zu Problemen kommt. Es gibt genug qualifizierte Tests, dass er nicht schlecht ist. Das deine 5820k@Stock runtertaktet halte ich für ein schweres Gerücht. Bestimmt unsachgemäß montiert oder Wärmeleitpaste draufgeknallt wie auf einem Butterbrot. Ich finds traurig, dass man das Teil so schlecht macht. Egal bei mir leistet das Teil gute Dienste ich fühle mich sicher mit den Temps nix, klackert, nix ruckelt das ist okay für mich. Das es immer was besseres gibt, sieht man an der niedrig angesetzten Preisklasse.
> 
> Dann noch zu dem Punkt schwere Montage? Also ich hatte echt null Probleme mit der Montage. Da war der BQ Advance eine richtige Herausforderung damals zu diesem Kühler. In keine 5 Minuten war der Montiert. Wie gesagt, komme nie über 50c und das ist auch schwer in Ordnung. Was bringen mir denn noch weniger Werte? Selbst 30min Intel Stresstest kam ich gerade mal auf 54c.



Ich mache das Teil nicht schlechter als es ist.
Wenn du zufrieden ist es super, ich kenne genügend die es nicht sind / waren. Habe mich schon mehrmals selbst davon überzeugt, es gibt Szenarien wo die Kühlung reicht, es gibt aber auch genügend Szenarien wo sie nicht reicht.
Der Sitz der Kühlung wurde mehrmals kontrolliert, WLP wurde dünn aufgetragen aber es reichte einfach nicht.
Und wir reden hier von Rendern über mehrere Tage wo 100% Last auf der CPU anliegt. Für viele undenkbar, für die die auch mit den Rechnern arbeiten Alltag.

Bevor da jemand meint, nicht einseitig betrachten, der sollte selbst mal über den Tellern schauen. Die Montage finde ich nicht schwer, die ist so wie bei jeder AiO die ich verbaut habe.


----------



## GatoTiger (8. Januar 2016)

Also, ich habe jetzt den Megahalems eingebaut, die seidon v1 ausgebaut!

Cpu ist 20Grad kühler, was aber auch daran liegt, das der Seidon in meinem case die abwärme der graka mit raustransportiert hat! 

die optik war leider + seidon, daher habe ich den silbernen Megahalems mit schwarzem Metall lack schwarz lackiert, sieht natürlich nicht so toll wie der schwarze ab Werk aus, dennoch besser als in silber und Termperatur ist kein Problem! 55grad in spielen, seidon war immer bei 60 bis 70

wie gesagt bei meinem inwin 805 bekam die seidon immer die warme  gehäuse Luft zu spüren, was natuerlich unfair im vergleich ist! 

Lüfter ist jeweils der enermax appolisch 120mm fan blue mit 800rpm


Mein Fazit zur Seidon :

+ Optik
+Ram kompaktiblität, bzw leichtes Händling was den Ausbau betrifft

-Pumpe viel zu laut
-Pumpe ab 1000rpm aufwärts hochfrequent
-schwache Kühleistung bei gedrosseltem Lüfter       
-Luft in der AIO !!!  (ich höre wenn ich die Aio jetzt leicht schuettel deulich das Luft blubbern!! -.-
-Angst das z.b. beim transport Flüssigkeit ausläuft

Allegemines Fazit! Wer spass am basteln hat, sowie bock auf Wakü, der spare bitte auf eine richtige!

Wehm Lautstärke egal ist, sowie eine CPU ohne oc betreit, die aio optik mag, bzw. ein mini tower hat, der macht mit der seidon nichts falsch, besser als ein boxed Kühler ist sie!

Inwieweit in der aktuellen revision 2.0 die Pumpe verbessert wurde kann ich nicht sagen, ein manko, das man Luft in einer Aio hat schwächt aber aller AIOs, samt deren Kühlleistung


----------



## thoast3 (8. Januar 2016)

Ich bin der Meinung, dass man sich, wenn man unbedingt eine AIO kaufen will, gleich eine erweiterbare zulegen sollte, da kann man dann auch die Luft aus dem Kreislauf entfernen.
Leider sind erweiterbare sehr teuer, und zusätzlich ist es ratsam, diese mit anderen Lüftern auszustatten, da es sonst sehr laut wird, was den Preis nochmals erhöht.


----------



## hema8193 (10. Januar 2016)

Na wenn es so ist, dann werd ich mal meine Erfahrungswerte posten 

Ich habe ja den i5 4570 und komme mit gedrosselter Pumpe nie über 50c bei Spielen. Egal wie lange dies Session dauert. Habe letztes WE fast 11 Stunden am Stück Far Cry 4 gespielt der Höchstwert war bei 49c. Selbst Intel Stresstest auf 3 Stunden am Stück kam ich nicht über 54c drüber. Prime 95 lief am Donnerstag eine Stunde kam ich auch nicht über 54c. Die Kühleistung ist für normalen ohne OC mehr als ausreichend. Klar geht es immer besser doch 50c für eine CPU ist gar nix. Und den Test von Ralle wo er 2 Tage also 48 Stunden durchgehend ein Renderprogramm laufen hat, sorry wer das braucht, der muss sowieso andere Hardware verbauen, denn dann sind wir hier schon im Profibereich von Videobearbeitung. Für normale User die damit Zocken, Surfen usw. ist diese AIO in Ordnung. Die Pumpe lässt sich schön und gut drosseln ohne das man dann ein störendes Geräusch hat und ohne das die CPU verbrennt. Das einzige wo du die Pumpe hörst wenn du den Radiator über kopf einbaust wie bei mir und den PC 2-3 Tage nicht einschaltest. Bis dann das Wasser wieder schön verteilt ist hörst du ein wenig gluckern und rödeln aber maximal 2-3 Minuten das wars dann. Danach hörst du sie gar nicht mehr. Da war die AquaXT damals lauter bei mir ohne einem Schwamm drunter.

Angst beim Transport das Flüssigkeit ausläuft meinte ein User darüber. Sorry da hätte ich mehr angst bei einer selbst gebauten kompletten Wakü Kühlung das Argument müsste er bei jeder Wakü anführen denn die AIO sind im Grunde alle gleich vom Aufbau. Wer schüttelt seine AIO? Und vorallem was hat er da geschüttelt? Die Schläuche oder den ganzen PC? Luft ist normal im Kreislauf und hört nach er ersten Betrieb so nach 2-3 Stunden auf das Gluckern,

Also für unter 50€ macht diese Ihre Arbeit völlig in Ordnung. Sie ist nicht für OC ausgelegt. Das merkt man aber auch schon an der kleinen Radiatorfläche von 120 und sollte jedem klar sein. Ich halte AIO für OC sowieso nicht geeignet, sondern entweder eine echte Wakü oder eben die HighEnd LuKü ab 90€ aufwärts für Optimal. Für sagen wir mal 80% aller User die nicht OC betreiben tut es das was es soll. Die CPU kühlen wenn man bissl Zeit investiert auch ordentlich leise ohne störenden Nebengeräusche. Ich schreibe dies gerade im stillen Wohzimmer und ich höre hier nichts aus meinem Gehäuse.


----------



## GatoTiger (10. Januar 2016)

angaben zum Lüfter fehlen...

Klar die #Aio ist für die 38euro nicht schlecht, aber es gibt bessere bzw. Luftkühler mit gleicher Kühleistung ohne verschkleiss....


----------



## hema8193 (10. Januar 2016)

GatoTiger schrieb:


> angaben zum Lüfter fehlen...
> 
> Klar die #Aio ist für die 38euro nicht schlecht, aber es gibt bessere bzw. Luftkühler mit gleicher Kühleistung ohne verschkleiss....



Hi,

Ich habe den Silenco Lüfter auch gelassen und diesen gedrosselt. Ist wie beschrieben oben also Kopfüber verbaut und ich sitze danaben und höre ihn nicht. Nur wenn ich mit dem Ohr schon fast am Gehäuse aufliege, doch wer macht das denn bitte  Verschleiß ist mir auch wurscht, denn mit jedem PC tausch bei mir kommt auch ein neuer CPU Kühler mit. Also alles 2-3 Jahre und das halte das Teil aus.


----------

